# Filling/Finishing Slab Wood Table Top



## Kendralee (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a slab wood table top (see photos). It is completely planed and sanded and is ready for finishing except that there are couple small knot holes in the top. I want to fill these in prior to finishing the table so bits of food, etc. don't get lost in the holes. Any suggestions for what to use as filler would be very appreciated! Thanks in advance...


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I would use a two part clear epoxy.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!
I do this kind of thing all the time since I use a lot of wood that isn't "perfect".
I use the clear 2 part epoxy that is sold as a "pour on" finish. Since it's a 1:1 mix, I only make what I think I need for the project. If you put it on after it's mixed & the air bubbles have a chance to dissipate-is pretty thin and will fill whatever cracks are associated with the void. Or--wait a spell, let thicken and then put in the void.
It may take 2 applications to get it completely filled. After it cures for 24 hrs can sand and finish.
That's my 0.02.
Dave H


----------



## rencar (Mar 6, 2008)

*Wood Mastic Briançon*

For me, Wood Putty is the best product.

http://artdec.ca/en/p/201/wood-mastic-fast-bi


Good luck !


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I can't offer any solutions because I like the holes. But I'll patiently wait to see the outcome. 
What's your plans for it?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me for a slab table top I would fill the holes with a clear epoxy filler prior to putting a finish on.


----------



## kbranch (Sep 24, 2013)

I have come across this same issue recently and want the knot holes/cracks smooth. Is there a particular brand of epoxy you find best?


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

kbranch said:


> I have come across this same issue recently and want the knot holes/cracks smooth. Is there a particular brand of epoxy you find best?


You can easily spend a few hundred per gallon or under 50 per gallon.

Depends on if you want it truly 'clear' or not for most of that. 

If color does not matter (you do NOT need it truly clear) or if you plan to add colorant - Just go with some fiberglass resin and hardener from any local auto parts store and save youself some money... :yes:


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

*kbranch*



kbranch said:


> I have come across this same issue recently and want the knot holes/cracks smooth. Is there a particular brand of epoxy you find best?


You don't have enough posts to PM you yet---
If you're asking me: I go to HD or Lowes and buy the "pour on" finish-latest I have is "Famo Wood". It's just clear 2 part epoxy that doesn't cure really fast. You'll find the tube epoxy's may set up too quickly. With this you at least have a choice of when to apply it. Once it's dry it'll survive sanding and can use whatever finish you choose.
If you use it thin-ie just mixed, make sure the BACK of the board or slab is sealed-duct tape works nicely. 
There are other epoxy brands--see the web--for me this is the most convenient.
Dave H


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

You could fill it with something with color in it like say--fish tank gravel? Then epoxy. Get creative with it. I know a guy that uses ground turquois. If you like yellow in the olden days (1700's) they filled inlays with liquid sulfur!


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

I use two different methods:

1. Epoxy mixed with sawdust from the wood your working with. Use your sander to make fine dust. Mix with epoxy. Instant color match. 

2. Epoxy mixed with a small drop of trans tint. I use this to fill knot holes. So on walnut I use a dark brown to black to fill a knot. If u don't have trans tint I also mix with oil based artist paints.


----------

